# GERMAN STUDY VISA



## laravindh

Hi All,

Please provide me an information about doing masters in Germany after a long Gap in education and having good professional experience( 10 years Exp) in same field of Study . My desire is to do MS in technical courses however I am getting information that I cannot do MS instead eligible only to Management courses . And please provide a true Genuine German consultants in India ( preferably in South India).

Thanks and Regards
Aravindh.L


----------



## *Sunshine*

laravindh said:


> And please provide a true Genuine German consultants in India ( preferably in South India).


Forget about the consultants, they don't seem to have any actual insider knowledge and are a waste of money.

A graduate degree in Germany after 10 years of professional experience doesn't always make sense and might be a waste of time and money.

What degrees do you already have? What were you considering studying?


----------



## laravindh

*Sunshine* said:


> Forget about the consultants, they don't seem to have any actual insider knowledge and are a waste of money.
> 
> A graduate degree in Germany after 10 years of professional experience doesn't always make sense and might be a waste of time and money.
> 
> What degrees do you already have? What were you considering studying?


Hi,
I am holding Bachelors degree in Electrical Engg.I am interested in doing some technical courses in Germany that will add value to my profile wherever I go.


----------



## *Sunshine*

laravindh said:


> I am interested in doing some technical courses in Germany that will add value to my profile wherever I go.


Based on this very vague and wishy washy answer I think you need to either figure out what you want or forget about Germany. 

1. A graduate degree will cost you around 20,000 € (very low school fees, but a high cost of living).
2. The quality of many programmes taught in English is not high enough to open many doors outside of Germany (within it varies).
3. Many German employers don't consider foreign work experience between an undergraduate degree and graduate degree when hiring.
4. There are already too many electrical engineers in Germany.


I would recommend taking a good look at the DAAD website and see if you can find a programme that would suit you.


----------



## laravindh

*Sunshine* said:


> Based on this very vague and wishy washy answer I think you need to either figure out what you want or forget about Germany.
> 
> 1. A graduate degree will cost you around 20,000 € (very low school fees, but a high cost of living).
> 2. The quality of many programmes taught in English is not high enough to open many doors outside of Germany (within it varies).
> 3. Many German employers don't consider foreign work experience between an undergraduate degree and graduate degree when hiring.
> 4. There are already too many electrical engineers in Germany.
> 
> 
> I would recommend taking a good look at the DAAD website and see if you can find a programme that would suit you.


OK thanks.I will check that .


----------

